# back surgery and looking to exhange exchanges, where to post?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 5, 2005)

I am looking at back surgery and trying to figure out at least a month of recovery time where I will miss the least amount of work and not miss my son's graduation etc. We have a week [_next summer_] and I want to know where I can post to see if someone would like to do a guest certificate to guest certificate exchange for later in the summer, so I could do the surgery [_then_]. I don't want to put it on exchange if that is against policy, but it seems like direct trades don't get much results.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Dave M (Nov 5, 2005)

I think posting in the appropriate section in the Classified Ads is your only TUG option.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, if SFX doesn't get back to me with a possible way to change to a later date, I will do that.
Liz


----------



## philemer (Nov 10, 2005)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> Thanks, if SFX doesn't get back to me with a possible way to change to a later date, I will do that.
> Liz



Liz,
Sorry to hear about your pending surgery. I had a laminectomy 20+ years ago (L-4 & L-5) and it was the best decision I ever made.

I 'think' that SFX wouldn't mind if you rented your week. Drop them a note, or call, and see what they say. If they don't care you could advertise it on one of the many web sites out there (Redweek, myresortnetwork, etc).

Phil


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2005)

philemer said:
			
		

> Liz,
> Sorry to hear about your pending surgery. I had a laminectomy 20+ years ago (L-4 & L-5) and it was the best decision I ever made.
> 
> I 'think' that SFX wouldn't mind if you rented your week. Drop them a note, or call, and see what they say. If they don't care you could advertise it on one of the many web sites out there (Redweek, myresortnetwork, etc).
> ...



I asked Mark about this a few months ago and he said SFX doesn't allow exchange weeks to be rented.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't want to rent my week, I want to use it, but I thought maybe someone had a similar week later on and we could just do a guest certificate exchange.
Liz


----------



## philemer (Nov 11, 2005)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> I don't want to rent my week, I want to use it, but I thought maybe someone had a similar week later on and we could just do a guest certificate exchange.
> Liz



I guess I misread your post. I'd take Dave's advice. What you are trying to do seems VERY difficult. Good luck, especially with the back.

Thanks, Denise.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 12, 2005)

One of the problems we timeshare nuts have is booking 13 months ahead of time, assuming all will be OK when the time comes.  Sometimes it isn't.  

In Sept. gallbladder problems caused me to cancel an insured II week and I filed a claim which they covered nicely.  To avoid that again, the gallbladder is coming out - but not till late January - and I'm supposed to be in Florida 3 weeks later for my usual month-long stay.  However, the doc says everyone recovers differently, and the older you are (me?) the slower the recovery.  Also, he says if they need to do 'open' surgery the recovery time could be 4-6 weeks --- thus it could conflict with my timeshare bookings as I won't know the outcome until out-it-comes.   

So, the advantages of booking 13 months ahead has benefits and disadvantages, but I guess health comes first.  But you do feel up in the air when something like that happens to possibly affect advance bookings.  I want to use them but might not be able to.  Decisions decisions.   The only benefit I've seen from the gallbladder problems is a 25lb weight loss since July as I'm afraid to eat most foods.  

Brian


----------



## hibbert6 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Depends on what ya wanna do down there!*

Brian,

Even if you're not fully recovered you can still be a beach bum in Florida.    In DisneyWorld if you present a doctor's note they will give you a wheelchair (if necessary) and a pass that puts you and yours to the front of the ride lines!  'Course, that may not appeal to you 3 weeks after surgery!  But ask your doc if the surgery will be done with the tiny incision method (I forgot what the medical term is).  One of my students just had his appendix removed with only a 4-stitch incision!  This type of surgery heals much more quickly.  Best of luck!

Dave


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 20, 2005)

I think I've decided to either postpone surgery, (I'm doing really well at the moment) or do it right before Easter, so my timeshare week in Hawaii should be fine. 
Liz


----------

